# Sabine Trout



## captredneck (Mar 28, 2007)

Went to Sabine Lake.sat with Capt Richard Dodgen,[aka captain happy**,Andre Reyes,and Bill Pirch.Fishing was on fire.keep 26 trout,4 reds and5 flounder.released two trout over 25.


----------



## captredneck (Mar 28, 2007)

forgot this pic


----------

